# Ooooh yeah! Going to Lenthalls



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

We were going to Kenilworth for Aust Day but now our group has become too large so we have changed locations to Wongi, a leisurely 15 mins drive from Lenthalls.

Staying Friday to Monday. There will be 11 adults, five kids, 6 yaks and my little tinnie. I have only camped at Wongi once before and have only fished at Lenthalls from the bank while taking the dogs for a swim.

Reports from Lenthalls have been very good recently so I hope I can get on to some nice bass and hopefully a Barra (pray to the fishing gods).

Hairymick, I'll need some info and maybe even organise a day trip. Do you have a map of the dam, when I look it up on google earth it doesn't focus properly and is all fuzzy. Best place to launch, best lures to use, etc, etc. Is there any way of getting around the gate opening and closing times?

So many questions, at least I have 3 weeks to prepare!!!!!!!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

g-day wayne;
try this site 
http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/Lenthall
has good general Lenthall info plus map
you'll need to talk with Hairy M for the finner details
hope you yak a nice barra or two on that planned trip
p.s. re your tinnie
not sure if your aware, lenthall has a 5hp (or 6) max restriction 
 just noticed your post today,
cheers;
doug-out


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

6hp max, and gates open at 6am and shut at 4pm. No camping allowed or sleeping on boats on the water.

Heard all this on 4BC's fishing program this morning, whils't driving to work. 

Chris


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep I know all the rules, been reading the posts on Ausfish.

My tinnie is only a 10fter with a 3.3 hp on the back anyhow. Decided against taking it today anyway. Not enough room to fit it and everyone else is taking yaks so no real need for it.

Spent this arvo packing my trailer and sorting out lures and what rods and reels to take. I don't plan on specifically targeting barra but will have a slightly heavier combo whilst trolling with a larger lure on it. Bass is the main target but a barra would be nice.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Good luck mate, we await you're report when you return.

Chris


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

good luck up there wayne,

hope ya manage a barra


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, packing took a bit longer than I thought but now I am all set for the morning. It's a 4 am kick off time and I need to get a few hours kip before hand.

Hobie-wan has made me very excited with his 4 barra report yesterday so I hope I can get on to at least one of them.

I will post a report no matter what when I get back on Mon/Tues (haven't decided yet, read "I want to stay all week but the missus will only put up with so much camping."

Best of luck boys and girls and remember to use the long weekend as a pre fish for the February competition next week.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Wayne, A bit late, I know, but I will try to get out there on Sunday.

Good Luck Mate.


----------

